# Overrated and Underated Types



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it's obvious there is a bias on this forum (and the internet in general) regarding certain types and seeing them as desirable or undesirable.

So which types do you find to be distinctively overrated in terms of awesomeness (to clarify, this does not mean these types aren't awesome, but that their awesomeness is instead exaggerated?)Which types are underrated and deserve less hate?

Remember, the point of this thread is not to say which types are better or worse than one another. The point is to subvert that as I'm tired of that attitude (especially since it deters people from being honest with themselves and being open to certain types since descriptions are often biased in an unfavorable way.) 

I think SJs in general are the most underrated (but ESFJ in particular. By far the most underrated type of all imo) and I think NFs are probably the most overrated (a toss up between INFJ and NFP really.)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Most Overrated Types : INFx
Most Underrated Types: ESTx


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

*On the internet*

Most overrated - INxJ

Most underrated - ISFJ


*In real life (Western countries)*

Most overrated - ESxJ

Most underrated - INxP


----------



## EpiLope (May 1, 2016)

Internet:

Most overrated - INxJ

Most underrated - ... Heh...


In real life: US

Most overrated - ENFJ

Most underrated - xNTP (admittedly, it's their own fault... Yes, I'm looking at you INTP who wasted their life away on League of Legends! :tongue


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

*Online and in the Internet:*
Most Overrated: NJs, but in particular INJs. Can't really shrug off the vibe when someone is prententiously trying to come across as a Ni-dom. INFJs appear to have the absolute best stereotype of all the types, moreso than INTJ (Seriously, I've seen "emotionless sociopathic robot" as a stereotype for INTJ). Then again, INFPs are almost up there with INFJs for best stereotype.
Most Underrated: SJs, but especially SFJs and ESTJs. ESTJs because well, its obvious. They get bashed a bit too much. SFJs are also underrated for similar reasons. Hell, one of my favorite characters is an ESFJ.

*Real Life (technically this applies only to US and cultures similar to the US, but whatever)*
Most Overrated: ESJ. I think this is self explanatory.
Most Underrated: INPs, but leaning towards INFP, since that would explain why theres so many INFPs on the internet, yet I have never met a single Fi-dom, let alone INFP, IRL. Additionally, ISPs.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

*Online *
Most overrated: xNTJ + INTP

Most underrated: xSFJ

*In real life (where I live)*
Most overrated: ExxP

Most underrated: xxTJ


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

*Online:*

Overrated:
... Hi, I'm INFJ. And every single chart treats me like a god's gift and a unique snowflake.
Every INJ, I guess.
Underrated:
ESJs

*Where I live:*

Overrated:
ESFJ
Underrated:
INTP


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

On the internet, any INxx is definitely overrated, while ESxx are underrated. 
In real life, I'd say xxTJs are overrated and ISFx are underrated.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Overrated: any NT besides ENTJ. Especially the ones that want to believe that they are smarter than they actually are. I don't usually get these vibes from ENTJ's because people want to view them as the least intelligent of all the NT's for some reason. 

Underrated: XSFP's. They get a lot of crap for being stereotyped as dumb/airheaded, but they earn a lot of my respect for not giving a shit and going on about their lives.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*Online seems like *
Is most over rated
NTs & INFJ

Under rated appears to be 
SJs & ESFP

*IRL *
Most over rated is likely 
ESJ 

Most under rated is likely ISxJ


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Online

Overrated: Intuitives in general or Ni doms
Underrated: ESFJ or ESFP, also ISFP

Where I live

Overrated: ESTP
Underrated: INFP, INFJ and INTP.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol, trash thread (via) type ililteracy.

*Overrated:* Stereotypical answer(s) here.


----------



## ads925 (May 7, 2016)

I'm still pretty new to all this so take my opinion for what you will. I would say at least online the more overrated types are intj's or really a lot of the N ones. This might be a bit biased but I honestly think that my own type, istj is underrated, especially females. As a female istj, I've noticed quite a bit of animosity, especially on the internet towards the type with people calling all of us istj's robots, boring, not very bright, simple, etc. The other thing I've found interesting is how often people refer to men and rarely women with this type, despite it being a semi-popular female trait.
So first off, not all of us are boring and there are boring people among every type. In fact among my friends people think of me as the funny one. We actually do have an awesome sense of humor if you just take the time to listen. Also, I'm not a robot. I think the reason people think this is because we try to make our decisions based off of facts, and that we sometimes forget about other people's feelings. Personally I'm not very observant and have accidentally offended a few people without realizing it. And I always feel terrible when it happens, yes that's right, I do feel. I just prefer not to to show my emotions, especially if I don't know you that well yet. I guess I just really like my privacy, plus there's the whole fear of being vulnerable because that's how people hurt you thing. So just because you don't always see when I'm angry, or excited, or sad, doesn't mean that I don't have any emotions.
I think people also get angry with my type because of how much we value structure, be it traditions, rules, scheduling, etc. People have called me close minded because of how strongly I hold on to my values. But my values, my schedules, and my traditions are what I use to help me make sense of the world's chaos, or even just the chaos in my own life. And I get that other people aren't like that, even if I sometimes wish they were. I know I can't do anything to change them and it's not a bad thing that people are different than me. The people who try to change me and my values are often the same ones who say that I am close minded and can't accept others, but it seems awfully hypocritical of them to say that when they are unaccepting of me and my values.
People often seem to think of istj's as not very bright and simple but again, I disagree. I have always done well in school with minimal effort and I'm now in college. People always thought of me as the smart kid, book smarts, and common sense alike. This kind of leads into the people considering us to be simple. We are actually more complex than you might think, but we're quite private so unless you take the time to get to know us, you'll miss it. And if you were to get to know me, and still consider me simple, than so what? Why is complexity something so valued in a person? If knowing myself and what I want in life makes me simple than so be it. Some of the greatest things in life are the simple things: popcorn, homemade cookies, puppies, a smile. So call me simple if you want, but if you're trying to insult me than try again.
So what makes this type a good one, that ought to be more appreciated? How about our reliability? I never bail on projects, sports teams, work, or my friends. And how about loyalty? When I do finally become your friend, unless you really hurt me, I am your friend for life. If someone I cared about needed anything, I would be there in a second. Being there for you is how I say 'I love you.' It might not be flowers or candy, which can be nice at times, but I'd take a person I love being there for me over any material item. We are a part of the foundation of the building we call life. without us as the sturdy structure, the fantastic things that other's create would fail. We take the ideas, and we make them work. And so the next time you think lesser of an istj, or any personality type for that matter, remember that we're all needed in some way or another and that istj's specifically, aren't always what they seem at first. Try and get to know one of us, you may be pleasantly surprised. Just avoid surprising us


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

Overrated: INFP

Underrated: ISFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sensational said:


> *Online seems like *
> Is most over rated
> NTs & INFJ


yes!



> Under rated appears to be
> SJs & ESFP


yes



> *IRL *
> Most over rated is likely
> ESJ


I'd say ExxJ in general



> Most under rated is likely ISxJ


ISFP imo


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Underrated: Me

Overrated: Everyone else


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

English-language typology forums: 
Most underrated - ESFJ
Highest rated - INFJ

UK society:
Most underrated - INFP
Highest rated - ISTJ

I don't think any types are *over*rated. The value of each type at their very best (which most people never achieve, as well-rounded self-development is not easy) should be emphasised, to encourage people that personal growth is worth working for. So I don't think people are overstating the case when they rave about how amazing any given type can be, or that cultures overestimate the potential of their most esteemed type. Some types don't get enough raves in these forums (I think because the types that tend to have them among their favourites are underrepresented), or enough positive reinforcement in any given culture, but none gets too much. 

I suspect that INFJ is the highest rated here because there are so many INTPs, who probably generate 90% of the Internet's INFJ adoration traffic. I know I do my bit. :tongue:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Overrated and underrated in relation to what?
I'm afraid you question depends on what POV your culture has on what is important in life.
Is it Chinese culture? American culture? Norwegian culture?
Don't forget about the subcultures either both on and offline.


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

On the Internet: 
Most overrated- INFJ
Most underrated- xSxJ possibly?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd say ExxJ in general
> 
> 
> ISFP imo


I guess I would agree with ExxJ on over rated IRL

And I would agree to add ISFP with ISxJs
I agree they are right along oth ISxJs
But I really find ironically tho ISxJs extroverted counter parts thrive, ISxJs are often undermined or in the shadow or under the thumb of their counter parts. So much so I think alot of online listed intp infp and intj are really istj isfj and isfp IRL and may not realize it. And funny thing tho ExxJs get alot of hate for some reason alot of these under rated types seem to blame Esfp and Estp as being their enemy and I think these people ISxxS have themselves types wrong often and also often have their alphas keeping them down typed wrong. 

Theres threads upon threads for example of these under rated people assuming ESxPs are the bro dudes and chicks taunting them. Not that ESxPs cant be assholes anyone can be but I think SPs march a bit more to our own beat then many realize and these taunted individuals have SPs pegged wrong. I just find it interesting so many of these people have themselves typed wrong imo as well as mistake that its really their own extroverted counter parts who keep them down lol. Random speculation.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Most overrated online:

1. INFJ. Gosh, in almost every article they're perceived as the selfless mysterious saints that are very special because they're rare and know everything to the deepest of minds... In fact I think INFJs are popular because of their rarity. There's more to us than that.

2. INFP. Not all of them are innocent, dreamy person that will never do any wrong, you know.

Most underrated online:

ISFP. They're so nice and easygoing  

Most overrated in real life:

ESFJ. So they're the outgoing, selfless, kind, organized, realistic people. The best type to get married to? Yeah, but... My mom and sister are ESFJs. They can be great, but sometimes they make me like -_- 

Most underrated in real life:

INTP and INTJ. Need I say more?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Most overrated online:

INxx, and mainly INxJ. INFP's are also overrated because most people think that they can do nothing wrong, while this is untrue. But capacities are also sometimes underrated. I don't think all people take INFP's serious (and that's why I don't completely agree with people saying that INFP's are overrated.

Most underrated online:
Sensors (but not on social media like Facebook)
ISFx (the complete online world)

Most overrated irl
ESxx (mostly ESxJ but also ESTP (and ESFP)
ENTx (esp. in business world & politics)

Most underrated irl
INFP
ISFx
INTx (at college)

And maybe to make it clear. Online world is forums, reddit and this kind of stuff. Facebook, Snapchat for example is comparable with "irl". With ENT's dominating twitter.


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

I am the most overrated type. Even I think so. I'm not sure why everyone thinks we're so awesome, I think we're messes. 

I also think INFPs are overrated, but not exactly overrated to much as... they often seem to think they're the 'most creative', 'most empathetic', most of anything that they are. I'm not saying they're not creative or empathetic, but they tend to have this feeling like 'If it applies to INFPs, it applies to no one else'. Also, they seem to have a really screwed up view of Fe... like 'Fi is really genuine and Fe is just whatever people tell you' which is kind of an insulting oversimplification that I think doesn't give the staunch J-types the credit for sticking to their beliefs that they really do. 

INFP rant aside, (and they are, after all, really lovely people - I don't think overrated means they're not awesome at all! Just they're not 'the only awesome') S_Js are definitely the most underrated. Most people here seem to agree on that fact, it's just a question of which one. I'm thinking ISFJ right now. The thing is, ESFJs are EXTREMELY underrated as a 'type', but I think as people everyone likes them in real life, type aside. Same withe ESTJs, people might not appreciate the MBTI type, but I think they appreciate real ESTJs quite a lot, in action. I think INFJs ARE actually slightly underrated in real life just because most people we meet (the non-MBTI people) don't tend to have much tolerance for how 'weird' we are. But in MBTI we're by far the most overrated. I think ISFJs fall into the sad category of being easily overlooked in real life AND in MBTI. So my vote is: More love to the ISFJ!


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

*On the Interwebs:*
Overrated: 
INxJ - Nearly everyone wants to be a superhero INFJ or part of the INTJ master race.
Underrated: 
ESxJ - ESFJs get way too much flak from introverts just for being nice and ESTJs get way too much flak just for trying to make sure everything doesn't fall apart.

*In America:*
Overrated: 
ESxP - Popular media glamorizes ESTP manliness and ESFP energy, as well as pushing that Se materialistic pleasure.
Underrated: 
INxP - Freedom of expression is becoming more restricted, less people care about creativity, and society doesn't like quiet rebels.


----------



## sin is happiness (May 12, 2016)

INTJ is overrated.
ISTJ is underrated. In my opinion.


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

Online: 

INTP is overrated. Their pretentious vocalisation of the requirement and assertment of the value of intelligence, and their superiority over it, annoys me. But IRL INTP's are the chillest people I've met, my best friend is one. 

ISTP are very underrated online, mostly because we hardly comment and don't get as much exposure. Since we're mostly male, we also don't get that tumblr exposure. 

IRL:

ESTP... need I say more?

IXXP is underrated in society in general. I don't come across too many introverted "rebellious" people.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Online is vastly different from reality. I don't take notice in the real world of petty things that I might online due to the fact of there are no real consequences.

online people will often say that Intelligence or high IQ is sexy and most people look for this in people. I can't speak for men however from a woman's point of view and a recent poll that was done, women don't seek Intelligent men more often than those with a lower IQ. Women actually are not that Interested in listening to a man ramble about Intelligent things all the time, and although we want our men to be of decent Intelligence, it isn't a deal breaker if he doesn't know everything, actually it is best they don't. If you can have a decent conversation about Ideas and topic and relate well with one another, you don't need a high IQ to maintain amazing communication. 

Also women tend to find men boring who are always ON with Intelligence, women prefer men who are diverse on many topics than those who are only Intelligent on specific topics or topics in their field of study. At the end of the day women love and enjoy the company of a man who can talk about women Issues, mundane things, various Ideas, goofy things, stupid things, things that are lighthearted. And although we love our men to be able to give us answers without google, we don't enjoy sitting around talking about Intellectual pursuits and brain surgery all day. My lawyer friend says he leaves his law at the office, it bores his wife to talk about his career all the time. I pretty sure this can said about any career, leave it at the office and be a normal human being when you get home.

So yeah, I would say that Intelligence is way overrated in a partner, and expressed online. I don't need a man who knows everything about every topic and if he did I would be completely bored with him. Men feel the same way about women. If you have a decent IQ, not over the top and at least high school education, you are able to communicate enough to make conversations Interesting. It isn't to what extent you know things, its more about being a well rounded person that makes you interesting. So unless I plan to sit down and talk about politics , brain surgery, how rockets are made, or anything that isn't relative to my life or the way I live, give me a great man who is diverse, interesting, opened, curious etc and smart, Intelligent and IQ are again, way overrated and often boring.

PerC is one place that Intelligence is overrated.

INFJs are not as rare as PerC make them out to be, nor are they special snowflakes. Again, this is only a PerC opinion, not the opinion of the real world with real INFJs.

INTJs are overrated for their Intelligence, and their wanting to hide from society. INTJs are actually quite social, their IQ is no higher than any other type. Just like we have different ways of preparing meals, we have different types with high IQ, from INTJ to ESFP, to ISFP to INFP to ESFJ, MBTI and functions says nothing about what our IQ will be.

Off line

Everyone I meet is very far removed from many of the stereotypes I read at PerC. I meet dumb uneducated INTPs/TJs, brilliant INFPs/ISFPs. Organized ENFPs and Disorganized and Illogical INFJs. Tis is life and reality, MBTI sites are only assumptions and second guessing.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Underrated: ISFP

It's a personality type well suited to living alone or with a someone else in a log cabin in the woods. In modern society it just seems weird. Like an ESFP that is afraid to interact with strangers or INFP without depth.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Underrated: ISxPs...

Overrated: INxJs...


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Overrated: all the INxxs

Underrated: xSTJs


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Online:

Most overrated- NTs

Most underrated- ISFJ and ESFJ


IRL

Most overrated: ESTJ 

Most underrated: ISFP


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

most overreated INTx
most underreated xSFx, maybe more precisely xSFJ


----------



## sin is happiness (May 12, 2016)

Overrated = Intuitives

Underrated = Sensors


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ads925 said:


> People have called me close minded because of how strongly I hold on to my values. But my values, my schedules, and my traditions are what I use to help me make sense of the world's chaos, or even just the chaos in my own life. And I get that other people aren't like that, even if I sometimes wish they were. I know I can't do anything to change them and it's not a bad thing that people are different than me. The people who try to change me and my values are often the same ones who say that I am close minded and can't accept others, but it seems awfully hypocritical of them to say that when they are unaccepting of me and my values.


Disagreeing with an idea/value or thinking it harmful or immoral doesn't mean you're closed-minded towards it. To be closed-minded towards an idea means to *prematurely* dismiss the possibility that it might be valid. There are many different reasons people do that, one of them being Si: "it's different to what I'm used to, which makes me uncomfortable, therefore I don't even have to bother asking myself if there is anything *logically* wrong with it, I can safely assume it's as bad as my Si discomfort makes me feel it is". Different functions predispose people to different reasons for premature dismissal, but what you're describing as the thing others object to is that Si reason. 

When people disagree with your values and think they're potentially harmful to others or immoral, they MIGHT happen to have decided so with a prematurely closed mind, but equally they might have tried to analyse them logically, which is the open-minded approach. You seem to be classing ANY negative appraisal of your values as inherently closed-minded.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

DuCiel said:


> I am the most overrated type. Even I think so. I'm not sure why everyone thinks we're so awesome, I think we're messes.
> 
> I also think INFPs are overrated, but not exactly overrated to much as... they often seem to think they're the 'most creative', 'most empathetic', most of anything that they are. I'm not saying they're not creative or empathetic, but they tend to have this feeling like 'If it applies to INFPs, it applies to no one else'. Also, they seem to have a really screwed up view of Fe... like 'Fi is really genuine and Fe is just whatever people tell you' which is kind of an insulting oversimplification that I think doesn't give the staunch J-types the credit for sticking to their beliefs that they really do.
> 
> INFP rant aside, (and they are, after all, really lovely people - I don't think overrated means they're not awesome at all! Just they're not 'the only awesome') S_Js are definitely the most underrated. Most people here seem to agree on that fact, it's just a question of which one. I'm thinking ISFJ right now. The thing is, ESFJs are EXTREMELY underrated as a 'type', but I think as people everyone likes them in real life, type aside. Same withe ESTJs, people might not appreciate the MBTI type, but I think they appreciate real ESTJs quite a lot, in action. I think INFJs ARE actually slightly underrated in real life just because most people we meet (the non-MBTI people) don't tend to have much tolerance for how 'weird' we are. But in MBTI we're by far the most overrated. I think ISFJs fall into the sad category of being easily overlooked in real life AND in MBTI. So my vote is: More love to the ISFJ!


Wow! You're thinking what I'm thinking too! :laughing: Yeah, ISFJs needs more love! My best friend is one :happy:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

underrated - intj

overrated - esfj

...no, wait


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

NT's and Ni-doms are overrated (but still amazing).

SJ's are underrated, especially the ESJ's who for some reason tend to get more criticism.

But I admit, I kind of like the classy style of ISJ's.


----------



## ads925 (May 7, 2016)

compulsiverambler said:


> Disagreeing with an idea/value or thinking it harmful or immoral doesn't mean you're closed-minded towards it. To be closed-minded towards an idea means to *prematurely* dismiss the possibility that it might be valid. There are many different reasons people do that, one of them being Si: "it's different to what I'm used to, which makes me uncomfortable, therefore I don't even have to bother asking myself if there is anything *logically* wrong with it, I can safely assume it's as bad as my Si discomfort makes me feel it is". Different functions predispose people to different reasons for premature dismissal, but what you're describing as the thing others object to is that Si reason.
> 
> When people disagree with your values and think they're potentially harmful to others or immoral, they MIGHT happen to have decided so with a prematurely closed mind, but equally they might have tried to analyse them logically, which is the open-minded approach. You seem to be classing ANY negative appraisal of your values as inherently closed-minded.


I see how what I said may not have come across right. It's not when people disagree with me that I get annoyed or assume their close-minded. In fact I like having friends where we're all different so that I can get out of my comfort zone and also because I enjoy a good-spirited debate. I know sometimes I'm wrong about things too and so when there's good reasoning that others give me for why they might disagree I take it into consideration and adjust accordingly. It's when a person flat out condemns or tries to force me to change my values when they aren't harming me or anyone else that bothers me.


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

*IRL*
Overrated : All ESFs and ESTs

Underrated : ISFx and ISTx as their works often under-appreciated.

Hated : all NTs

I live in a crazy country where independent but assertive and rational thinkers are not only underrated but often times hated. 

I don't know much on the internet.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

ISTJs are underrated in MBTI circles. They are usually competent, smart, and decent people. Although set in their ways, they can have some interesting hobbies and activities.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Online ENTPs, INTPs and INTJs seem to think they are the lords of the internet... so they're the most overrated
IRL tho it's probably ESTPs maybe? 
INFJs and INFPs also seem to think they're pretty great sometimes, like super emotional and all that
Online and irl ESFJs are undervalued a lot tho, so they're the most underrated, as well as probably xSFPs


----------

